# Iron deficiency 30 weeks pregnant



## MJB (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello

I really hope you can help! I am 30 weeks pregnant and was diagnosed with low iron levels at my 28 week midwife appt. Specifically the results were:

Haemoglobin 9.8
HCT 0.301
Red cell count 3.40

They were all flagged as low but the haemoglobin was highlighted. The normal range on my sheet says it should be between 11.5 - 15.5.
A note was put in with my results that I needed to see my GP and ask to be prescribed iron tablets. I have been prescribed Fersamal, a ferrous fumerate syrup and have been told to take 2 x 5ml a day. I was prescribed the syrup as I suffer from IBS and have a history of coeliacs in my family (I don't eat any gluten) so wanted something more gentle than the tablets. I have been taking only 5ml a day for the past 3 to 4 days and have felt very ill. In particular on Saturday I had a severe attack of IBS and vomiting, since then I have taken the 5ml at night after some food and it is a bit better though still feel sick and not right.  Are there any other options for me or different types of iron supplement I can take? I have heard about ferrous glucomate, is that easier to take?  I am worried that I am not getting enough iron but not sure how much longer I can take my current prescription especially if I can't keep food inside me for long.

Any guidance/thoughts would be v much appreciated.

Thank you

MJB


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Some people tolerate one iron salt better than another, although I am aware that the studies don't show that and declare them all fairly equal.
Often it is only better tolerated when less elemental iron is taken as a dose. Ferrous gluconate does contain less iron. But of course it will take longer to increase body iron levels again.

If you try different ones and still cannot tolerate, and your anaemia is getting worse rather than better and they have to treat it, then injectable iron can be given.

I have also heard of some ladies getting good results from Spatone. According to their website it is well tolerated and although it contains low amounts of iron it is well absorbed. It is more a supplement than a medicine, but might be worth looking into if you can't tolerate conventional medicine iron. It is better to have something than nothing.

http://www.nelsonsnaturalworld.com/en-gb/uk/our-brands/spatone/spatone-for-me/mum-to-be/

Also to enhance absorption do try and take iron with vitamin C - so with a pure fruit juice is ideal and avoid tea, bran or antacids at the same time.

Eating iron rich foods such as meat, green vegetables, fortified breakfast cereals, apricots etc will help.

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Anaemia-iron-deficiency-/Pages/Treatment.aspx

/links


----------

